# Your Watchlist



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm sure y'all have some movies sitting around in your HD, lying on your shelves and/or added to your Netflix queue. Movies that had piqued your interest for one reason or another. What are they and what made you download/buy/add them in the first place?



My list looks like this:

Scarface  
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy -_ excellent cast and trailer _
Meek's Cutoff - _Michelle William _
Eastern Promises - _Viggo Mortensen _
A History of Violence 
50/50 - _Joseph Gordon-Levitt_
A Night in Nude: Salvation - _interesting synopsis and Naoto Takenaka_
Coldfish -  _directed by Shion Sono_
You Are the Apple of My Eye - _overwhelmingly positive reviews_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm still reeling from the fact that someone on the board scored Eastern Promises with a 7/10.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2012)

I watch too many movies to have a watchlist (I'm presuming you mean ones you watch reguarly rather than just once in a while sort of thing).


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 12, 2012)

^
I think he means films that you have lying around that you are planning on watching.

Mine would be:

Eastern Promises
5 centimeters per second
50/50
Redline


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Sitting around? 




As soon as I have a movie I watch it. I've watched, like, every single movie in the universe.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sitting around?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm the same, the stuff I'm waiting to see are either coming out in the cinema or dvd that didnt I go to the cinema to see.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2012)

I watch whatever I have the sudden desire for. It's all very spontaneous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Sometimes I watch older movies over again to see how they really were.

I mean, childhood nostalgia is a hell of a thing.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 12, 2012)

You can put films you're planning to see then

Geez guys so literal


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

These are films that I haven't seen or that I want to rewatch

No Country For Old Men
Kagemusha
Apocalypse Now
Still Walking
Air Doll
Old Boy
3 Iron
A Bittersweet Life
Eureka
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… and Spring
7 Plus Seven series
A Bout de Souffle
Love & Pop
Baisers vol?s 
Bande ? part
Blue Valentine
Dead Man
Down By Law
Persona
Pusher
Rhyme & Reason
Ghost Dog
The Virgin Spring
We Jam Econo
The Killer
Maborosi
Hara Kiri

This is all for now but I'm sure there are few that I am forgetting


----------



## Stripes (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't have ones for movies. They just come to me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2012)

Ugh, too many to list. I've got so many classics to catch up on. Being a newbie to this film thing sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

This is my recent watch list.  (Within the last two weeks.)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
Ghost in the Shell
Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust
Fight Club
Zodiac
Se7en
Election


----------



## Amuro (Jan 12, 2012)

Zodiac 
Social Network
Yojimbo
Seven Samurai
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy 
Minority Report
Terminator 2
Blue Valentine
50/50
Arrietty 
Hara Kiri
Reservoir Dogs
Moneyball
Sympathy for Mr Vengeance 
Black Hawk Down

hopefully i'll get through a few of these this weekend


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

I was really hoping this would be my weekend for Shame.  Doesn't seem to be playing here yet.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

Most people decide what they want to watch spontaneously? I thought everyone had a long list waiting to be cleared, like I do. 




Stunna said:


> Ugh, too many to list. I've got so many classics to catch up on. Being a newbie to this film thing sucks.



I totally understand.  is a great place to start. It took me over 3 years just to watch 138 or 55% of them. :S




> Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… and Spring



Adding this to my list. The trailer looks beautiful, in a Zen way.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I was really hoping this would be my weekend for Shame.  Doesn't seem to be playing here yet.



Unless my independent cinema gets it next month doesn't look like i'll get to see it until it hits blu-ray.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, I have over 120 films in my Netflix queue.  Listing that would be a chore.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

List those you want to see the most.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Movies I would like to see:

Young Adult
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy
Carnage
Shame
Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
Blue Valentine
The Raid
50/50
The Protege


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, I plan on Redboxing Rise of the Planet of the Apes, Contagion, Drive, and the Ides of March.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

I forgot to mention

Shame
Barry Lydon
Moneyball
Coffee and Cigarettes
Dr Strangelove
Elephant Man
Faces
A Torin?i l?
Manhattan
Being John Malkovich
Opening Night


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Good list, Parallax.  Won't it take like six months to get through all of those though?

Dr. Strangelove is in my top 5 of all time.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2012)

Agree. Dr. Strangelove is good. Imagine watching it in the 60s, when the nuclear threat was palpable. You'd be hard put not to laugh hysterically at the dark humour.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Persona
Adaptation
Inland Empire
Memories of Murder
Sunset Boulevard
Chinatown
The Apartment


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Good list, Parallax.  Won't it take like six months to get through all of those though?
> 
> Dr. Strangelove is in my top 5 of all time.



It probably will not to mention other films that will come into that list at some point.  

I love Dr Strangelove it's one of my all time favorites and quite possibly my favorite Kubrick film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

I enjoy it slightly more than A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I do too

then again Dr Strangelove is also the Kubrick film that I've watched the most.

oh yeah I also want to rewatch 2001


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Barry Lyndon is on your list.  That is one I did not care for.  I thought it was slow and excruciating to watch.  Its been a while though.  I have definitely become more patient in my old age.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm...let's see, currently I have 5 movies in my hard drive.

1) Scarface - been sitting there for half a year. I blame Jack and Jill.
2) Mission Impossible 4
3) 9 Souls - recommendation by a friend
4) Tsure ga utsu ni narimashite - starring Aoi Miyazaki, who has never let me down
5) Brotherhood of the Wolf - A recent addition. I heard it's about the beast of Gevaudan. Not sure what to expect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Watch list:

Porn
Porn
Porn
Porn
Porn
Porn
Hellraiser


----------



## Stringer (Apr 24, 2012)

_? Seven Samurai
? Limitless
? 13 Assassins
? Samurai I: Musashi Miyamoto_

I downloaded them about 2 weeks ago but didn't find the time to watch them as I had some exams to prepare. Planning to watch all of them in the next few of days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

The Samurai trilogy is epic.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha yeah I heard wonders about them. Mifune's a good actor, recently saw _Rashomon_ and _Yojimbo_. Since the trilogy is available in Blu-ray I'll probably buy the whole BOX set and place it in my dvd cupboard after I finish the part I have in my PC. Always love adding great classics to my collection.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

The ending was... 

Mifune is one of my all time favorite actors. I've seen a lot of his non-samurai films as well and they are quality.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 24, 2012)

> Mifune is one of my all time favorite actors. I've seen a lot of his non-samurai films as well and they are quality.


I see... alright then, thanks for the heads up fellow. I'll check 'em out too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's the top 11 movies on my netflix list.

1) Dr. Strangelove
2) Attack the Block
3) X Men: First Class

(those are what was sent, here is the next 7)

4) Sword Masters: The Heroic Ones
5) Kill the Irishman 
6) Funny Games
7) The Double (surprised me this fell out of theaters so quickly)
8) Twilight Zone: The Movie
9) Primer
10) Deathwatch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Funny Games.


Man what a movie that was. Very strange, but interesting. Primer is also good.


----------

